
Ask HN: How do you deal with application logging in a web service? - acolytic
I work for a large company that has an internal logging environment and I&#x27;m trying to figure out what the external equivalent is. Basically, I want to add logging statements throughout my app, I want those statements to get pushed to some external store and I want to query that store later (ideally using a UI but SQL might work as well). I would like access to that store within minutes and I doubt the amount of data will be significant at least for now. I&#x27;m building a python (flask) app if that changes anything.<p>The solutions I&#x27;ve considered are DataDog and AppDynamics but they seem to focus on the server health instead of the application logs which is what I want.<p>I would prefer not to build my own solution here. Is this a solved problem?
======
remh
Datadog can definitely ingest application logs (you can send any tail any log
file and send it to DD).

------
mtmail
We used to push application logs to
[https://logentries.com/](https://logentries.com/) "With our free plan you can
send up to 5 GB of data per month and store the last 7 days of data. The free
product is available at the end of your unlimited 30 day trial."

[https://www.splunk.com/](https://www.splunk.com/) allows 500MB/day free.

------
757362
Four key considerations to logging approach in PHP, Python, or Ruby
[https://www.loggly.com/blog/four-key-considerations-guide-
lo...](https://www.loggly.com/blog/four-key-considerations-guide-logging-
approach-php-python-ruby/)

Symfony is a PHP framework
[https://github.com/symfony/symfony](https://github.com/symfony/symfony)

Symfony Using the Logger
[https://symfony.com/doc/current/components/console/logger.ht...](https://symfony.com/doc/current/components/console/logger.html#index-0)

YII 2.0 LOGGING AND PSR-3 [https://en.rmcreative.ru/blog/yii-2.0-logging-and-
psr-3/](https://en.rmcreative.ru/blog/yii-2.0-logging-and-psr-3/)

Yii 2.0 log target that is able to write messages to PSR-3 compatible logger
[https://github.com/samdark/yii2-psr-log-
target](https://github.com/samdark/yii2-psr-log-target)

APIx Log, very thin PSR-3 logger
[https://github.com/apix/log](https://github.com/apix/log)

4 Node.js Logging libraries which make sophisticated logging simpler
[https://www.loggly.com/blog/node-js-libraries-make-
sophistic...](https://www.loggly.com/blog/node-js-libraries-make-
sophisticated-logging-simpler/)

Github: psr-3
[https://github.com/topics/psr-3](https://github.com/topics/psr-3)

cutelog – GUI for Python's logging module
[https://github.com/Busimus/cutelog](https://github.com/Busimus/cutelog)

Python Logging Cookbook [https://docs.python.org/3/howto/logging-
cookbook.html](https://docs.python.org/3/howto/logging-cookbook.html)

~~~
mtmail
OP asked about an external data store service. Links on how to log in nodejs,
PHP, Ruby frameworks are not relevant.

